# Preparing for first dog



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I am looking at getting a dog in the near future and have a few questions. Has anyone built there own dog house I am looking for some ideas or what kinds of houses have some of you guys had good luck with. I was also wondering if anybody has any opinions on how those kennel floors work and if they are worth buying. Any information about getting setup for a dog would be appreciated. (collars, training materials, kennels, houses, ect.) Thanks


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I will share what I have and I am sure others will be able to add to it.

I bought my kennel straight from Menards. It measures 6X12 and I added the peaked cover to keep off the rain and sun. I have a small platform outside that my two dogs can lay on (dogs don't typically like to lay on cement) and then they can enter into the garage through a door flap and there is another platform in there. Garage is heated.

Prior to not having a heated garage, I made my own dog house with 2 inch styrofome (sp?) insulation in the floor and roof and 1.5 inch insulation in the walls. House made it 14 years before I finally had to get rid of it.

Collars. I use the EDT 100 and to be honest I wouldn't use anything else. I have had the collar now for 5 years and have had absolutely no problems. Lifetime limited warranty on the entire collar. You can get them either at Scheels or Cabelas for $199.99. waterproof and I still haven't had to change out the batteries.

Good luck with the dog.


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

I have two kennels. Both are the same. I have 6x6x12 kennels from menards. Made floors for them. Bought 14 boards (decking) that are 12 ft long from menards. Cost just over 100 bucks for each. For the dog house, make sure it is insulated. My houses have styrofoam in walls, floor and roof. My roof is removable for cleaning. I also have a seperating wall in the center of house. My dogs lay in the entry and hang heads out on nice days but can walk back and cross over cut out section and go to other side out of wind etc. Roof should be slightly slanted so moisture can run off. Make sure house is off the ground. Mine is on a pallet. Much cold seeps in from the ground. (house is outside kennel with hole cut in kennel)
I can't remember where i got the plans, if i find it i'll post.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I built my own dog house for the outside kennel and I made a peaked roof. If I ever built another one it would have a slanted roof just one way because for some reason the dogs like to get on top of the house and lay. Even when it is peaked and in the corner of the house and entry they lay on top and look uncomfortable if you ask me. If you put a wood floor in it I would not reccomend letting them urinate in it because it will soak into the wood and smell. I have patio pavers in my kennel.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Make sure that if you build your dog house to incorporate a removable panel in back or a removable top. Just make sure it is big enough to get a sick/dead dog out of it if you have to. I don't mean to sound like a stick in the mud, but is is something to think about. Good luck with the new pup, what are you getting?


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I am going to get a chocolate lab probably female maybe a male not to sure kind of depends on what is available.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I found some kennels and flooring and a roof system that look like they would be nice to have but kind of spendy. I found them at farmtek.com


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

springer,
when i use the would floors i screw them on to cross boards underneath. i Leave 1/3 in between each board. Pee runs right between cracks. Again, it is treated decking. Doesn't stink or rot. (might after years and years) Just made another one for pup. Have an older one, several years old-never had a problem.


----------

